# Europe help needed



## bigrick (Nov 23, 2009)

I'm planning a roughly 5 week trip to Europe next summer.

I have 2 weeks in Paris already scheduled.  I want to add at least a week in London and the balance of the time is open.  

I expect to begin our trip in Paris as I have commitments at home just prior to the Paris dates.  So after 2 weeks in Paris, how far can I reasonably venture in a week to 10 days in Belgium and Germany and still have 7-10 days in London?  

I recall there's a heavy tax to fly out of London.  I don't know how much it is but is it significantly cheaper to exit elsewhere?  Any suggestions?


----------



## x3 skier (Nov 23, 2009)

There is a heavy tax for long haul departures from London. I would use the Eurostar to travel to London from Paris and then again from London to Brussels, Brugge  and the rest of Belgium, thence to Germany, departing from Munich, Frankfurt or elsewhere. Rhine River Cruises are another nice excursion in Germany. You could leave from Amsterdam and end in Germany.

If you use the England site for Eurostar, there a number of pretty good prices for advance purchase fares. I took a day trip from London to Brussels and Brugge last year for what was about $75 round trip IIRC. Eurostar tickets from London to Brussels allow you to use any of the Belgium Railroads for free (on the same day).

Cheers


----------



## bigrick (Nov 24, 2009)

x3 skier said:


> There is a heavy tax for long haul departures from London. I would use the Eurostar to travel to London from Paris and then again from London to Brussels, Brugge  and the rest of Belgium, thence to Germany, departing from Munich, Frankfurt or elsewhere.



I've been thinking of doing this.  Since I wasn't sure if the long haul tax was more than the Eurostar, I asked my question.  This plan makes booking the London stay 'easier' too.


----------



## Jimster (Nov 24, 2009)

*brussels*

UA has just started flying to Brussels.  This may be a route which has promos to encourage flyers and it may be a place to depart from and avoid the departure tax.  I am not sure about this but check it out-it may be worth it.


----------



## Hoc (Nov 25, 2009)

Rick, if you've never been to Madrid, I highly recommend at least a week there.  Plan on a day trip (or overnight trip) from Madrid to Toledo, as it is one of the most incredibly beautiful cities in Europe.


----------



## bigrick (Dec 2, 2009)

Hoc said:


> Rick, if you've never been to Madrid, I highly recommend at least a week there.  Plan on a day trip (or overnight trip) from Madrid to Toledo, as it is one of the most incredibly beautiful cities in Europe.



Steve, I think this trip we'll stay in northern Europe.  I definitely want to plan a trip through Spain since it has lots of timeshares.

In 2003, we went to London and the UK over a month.  We left too many things undone in London so I think we'll catch those this trip.

I expect we'll be in Europe more over the next few years as I get the hang of international timeshare exchanging.


----------



## bigrick (Dec 13, 2009)

My rough schedule is 8/7-21 in Paris, 8/21-9/4 in London, and then some time in Belgium, Holland, and Germany.  

I was thinking of just a week to wind up the trip but then I noticed that Oktoberfest begins 9/18 soooooo maybe we'll stick around until the 19th and then head home.  Has anyone been to Munich for Oktoberfest?  Do other towns celebrate this or is Munich the only place?

Also, any suggestions for a route to see Belgium, Holland, and Germany?


----------



## thheath (Dec 13, 2009)

The last time I was in Munich (2008) it was so crowded you needed a reservation $$$ to attend the fest and sit in one of the tents.  

Maybe someone there can shed more light on the current situation.


----------



## Carolinian (Dec 14, 2009)

I would consider the LCC's as a way to get around as well - EasyJet, RyanAir, Wizz, Germanwings, etc.

As to destinations, I would definitely recommend Prague, as well as day trips to some of the  castles nearby and to Cesky Krumlov.  You might also combine that with Vienna, another wonderful city, and perhaps Salzburg.


----------



## pwrshift (Dec 14, 2009)

Unless you can go to London before Paris, I'd save it for another trip and drive/train to Nice-Monaco-Italian Riviera-Cinque Terre, Florence, Venice, Rome and see some real history, fantastic scenery and eat very well along the way.  I love Italy.

A good source for Europe travels is a BBS :

http://slowtalk.com/groupee/forums/a/cfrm/f/869607521

Brian


----------



## x3 skier (Dec 15, 2009)

bigrick said:


> My rough schedule is 8/7-21 in Paris, 8/21-9/4 in London, and then some time in Belgium, Holland, and Germany.
> 
> I was thinking of just a week to wind up the trip but then I noticed that Oktoberfest begins 9/18 soooooo maybe we'll stick around until the 19th and then head home.  Has anyone been to Munich for Oktoberfest?  Do other towns celebrate this or is Munich the only place?
> 
> Also, any suggestions for a route to see Belgium, Holland, and Germany?



For some ideas on driving around Europe, check out the European Delivery Board on Bimmerfest.  Lots of people pick up a BMW in Munich and drive around Europe before shipping the car home. There are also several threads on Oktoberfest if you do a search. 

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?s=&daysprune=&f=25

Cheers


----------



## Fletcher921 (Dec 16, 2009)

Our some got some GREAT deals on Wizair last month.  He spent about $45 for an Amsterdam (Eindhoven) to Prague flight and about the same for a Warsaw to Eindhoven flight.  They also fly out of Luton.

http://wizzair.com/destinations/map/


----------

